# Double Din Fascia - Finished photos posted



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on the forum in a long while now, some of you may remember my post from a year or so ago about my nexus 7 install into my TT. Since then I've carried on doing that sort of work and I've finally come up with a double din fascia for the MK1 TT. If this post gets removed due to it coming across as me advertising/ selling on a thread then fair enough but that's not my angle here. I know alot of people have been after a double din unit for years and I know personally how difficult it has been to find one etc so I just wanted to make people aware. Here are two photos of the fascia.



















My Instagram is @rta_fabrication and there's a link to my website in the bio where you can find the fascia if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great quality bud, you able to do one to suit the ipad mini or air?is it easy enough to wire a head unit to work along side it?


----------



## Anmarube (Mar 23, 2015)

How much dude.

Have seen same or very similar on the bay

Russ


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks good 8)


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

£129.99 on the website...

group buy maybe??? £100 a piece if we get enough interest?


----------



## timandrew (Jun 15, 2011)

Is the finish and colour the same as original? If it's the same but just a bigger "hole" then I would be interested.


----------



## Anmarube (Mar 23, 2015)

m0rph_TTR said:


> £129.99 on the website...
> 
> group buy maybe??? £100 a piece if we get enough interest?


Certainly be up for a group buy..... 8)


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

OP?


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Also interested.........is an iPad air too big to do an install with

Matt


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Could be interested too


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks tidy


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks really good! Nice work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the good response! Suppose I should have added some more details.

The fascia itself is a smooth finish as they'll be painted to match the colour of your lower dash, it would be possible to use the wrinkle finish paint but without using it on this application before I couldn't tell anybody how it would come out, I'm more than willing to do a test if that's what people would be looking for.

There is some fabrication work involved for me when making these like fiberglassing the inside to give it rigidity, fixing any pin hole imperfections on the exterior and mounting the bracket for the heater controls hence the price. I've tried to be as fair as I can with the price with these as I said, there is some fabrication involved and I don't grow them in my garden :lol: I've put them up for pre order on the website at the minute and I'll be rolling them out within two weeks.

I coulddd do a group buy for the forum members but it would really come down to numbers at the end of the day, I know some have already sent me a pm about that and mentioned it in the thread so if you're interested speak up so I can gauge it abit better. Also any feedback or anything let me know, like the finish etc. I'll try and get some more photos up on here too, I don't have a double din head unit myself but I'll get hold of one and get some photos of it fitted too!

I'll check about the iPad air size too to see if it will fit and look right, I don't have any kits available for the iPad air at the minute but the iPad mini kits will be available in the next two weeks aswell.

Thanks again!


----------



## nightyard (Feb 16, 2012)

£100 is my limit. 
any group buys at that amount you can count me in, depending on how OEM the finish can look (denim blue)


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

reeceturner3 said:


> Thanks for the good response! Suppose I should have added some more details.
> 
> The fascia itself is a smooth finish as they'll be painted to match the colour of your lower dash, it would be possible to use the wrinkle finish paint but without using it on this application before I couldn't tell anybody how it would come out, I'm more than willing to do a test if that's what people would be looking for.
> 
> ...


Thank you for checking


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

@£100 group buy I would also be in...

so may as well start a list

1 - M0rph_TTR


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Just looks a pig of a job to fit though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hollowman said:


> Just looks a pig of a job to fit though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's dead simple to fit, it's secured in using the bolts on the knee rests. The whole original fascia and the cage behind that that hold the stereo and heater controls is removed completely, this one just slides in and screws in.

I'll upload a video (which I've been meaning to do for a whole now) of how to fit one of these!


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Put me down for one please in black ( I would like an i-pad 2 option if possible) or any iPad option to be honest

I am also happy with the asking price

W


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For those pushing the op to get down to £100 - give the guy a break! For once someone has actually followed through with a "gonna do group buy" - let's not squeeze his efforts! Also, let's not forget that until now you would have been paying around £200 for Pogea etc (used to be £250!)
Plus! If I've read this correctly, with this there's no modding the rear frame! (Although I'd imagine the aircon tubing needs moving for most double din HUs).
That's a major bonus!


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

Count me in too. Happy to go a little higher than £100 too.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

How would a nexus type device work with the stock audio setup with Bose?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Read this : http://www.rtafabrication.com/pages/guides


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Very interested in an iPad mini option if that becomes available. Also Happy to pay the price quoted as I think that this is not at all unreasonable. 
Cheating a little but I would then look into the cost of Carbon effect hydro dipping it.
Will be keeping my eye on this thread for more details as they arrive.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The thing with carbon is that even when it's real some people slag it off, so dipped and vinyl wrapped parts are going to be seen as an even cheaper finish. 
If you do carbon, get it professionally skinned Pete.


----------



## nightyard (Feb 16, 2012)

I won't go above £100, the accountant in me won't let me.

Hate the idea of spending the value of the entire car on mods (which I could easily do :twisted: :twisted: ) I could have just spent the increased amount of the car + mods to buy a nicer car to start with [smiley=bigcry.gif]

@£100 I'll buy one


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I think I've found the HU I want :-D


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

nice work :-*

now, how about something that replaces that useless ashtray??? 8)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=915545


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The ashtray is deleted when you fit a double din fascia.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

mullum said:


> Well I think I've found the HU I want :-D


Oh do tell?
W


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pm sent Wiggles 

Reece, would you consider selling the bracket on its own? (The "behind the fascia" bracket which secures the HU and climate control).
I reckon that would be handy for some ;-)


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Will this fit a North American TT? If it fits I will get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's a carbon dipped single din fascia, looks crap IMO and if they don't get the "weave" straight looks even worse.


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

mullum said:


> The ashtray is deleted when you fit a double din fascia.


yeah, sry. what I meant was this guy obviously has skill and I reckon there is a market for people who are happy to keep the single din but want a plug&play replacement for the ashtray - maybe a little shelf for storing the phone/whatever while plugged into the cigar charger unit.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in, looks mint


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jiver said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > The ashtray is deleted when you fit a double din fascia.
> ...


Oh ok. I've seen gauges down there, I think Osir did/does them but I don't remember I'm afraid.
Perhaps start a thread to gauge interest?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> I'm in, looks mint


+1


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I like the idea of this and a bigger HU will bring the interior up to date , now I'm getting on a bit and not into ICE as you young un's call it :wink: .........

What HU's would you guys fit ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For me, it would have to be :
Mechless
CarPlay compatible
Not too deep (to foul the aircon)
Good quality audio outputs
Sound processing ability (to "tune" the speakers - sort of like, but better than, Bose did)


----------



## Anmarube (Mar 23, 2015)

mullum said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in, looks mint
> ...


*+ 2*

Sort a price out asap

Russ......


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

HU bought! :-D


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mullum said:


> HU bought! :-D


Link


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pm sent ;-)


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry I can't reply directly to each comment as quoting each one on my phone is a nightmare! :evil:

What mullum said about the air duct was correct, a double din stereo would foul on it. Looking at it I think it is something that is simply unavoidable as the fascia itself would have to sit quite abit forward for the clearance. I'd like to know how people feel about this as it would either be a case of removing that duct completely or doing a small cut into it to make room for the stereo, or getting a shallow stereo which mullum mentioned.

For me personally I wouldn't have an issue cutting into it but I would probably be more inclined to remove it completely or even see if It can be rerouted.

I'm still trying to get gold of a double din stereo so I can get some photos up for everyone and I'll post up some pictures of removing the duct etc.

Thanks


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the Alpine iLX-700 looks like a good bet if you can live without offline mapping:

http://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/app-link-station3807/ilx-700


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah offline mapping would be nice, I think they have nav units but they're not CarPlay ready.
I'd just use the TomTom in my phone I reckon, as I always have - or put up with apple maps and waste my mobile data allowance.
Mine will be here tomorrow probably, I wonder when Reece's fascias will be ready? Reece?


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice!

Very interested, especially in a group buy!

As an Android user, anyone got any recommendations for me stereo wise?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Have a look at Pioneers offerings


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> Yeah offline mapping would be nice, I think they have nav units but they're not CarPlay ready.
> I'd just use the TomTom in my phone I reckon, as I always have - or put up with apple maps and waste my mobile data allowance.
> Mine will be here tomorrow probably, I wonder when Reece's fascias will be ready? Reece?


You can add a nav unit to the iLX-700 (it's called the NVE-M300P) but it's a lot of extra expense for something I think should really be included in something like this.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you stick an Android tablet in, CoPilot does offline mapping, as does Nokia "Here". I know someone who raves about CoPilot although it's a paid solution.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah offline mapping would be nice, I think they have nav units but they're not CarPlay ready.
> ...


Didn't know about that cheers. I was hoping there might be a steering wheel remote for it too but can't see anything.

Pug - I think those apps might have iOS versions too actually. Haven't used them though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> I was hoping there might be a steering wheel remote for it too but can't see anything.


If you mean a stick on 'stalk' type remote, I don't think they have one. There are Alpine interfaces for multi-function steering wheels, but in a Mk1 that's just opening up a whole new project in itself...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a wheel mounted remote for my old Pioneer but it was infra-red. It worked with the roof up but useless topless.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking something like that, using bluetooth perhaps. With the latest bluetooth a small battery might last a good while too. Oh well.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Most Alpine head units have an IR sensor for remote control.. And there are steering wheel mounted universal remotes out there. It might be possible to make something work.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry if I've missed this bit but what happens to the power outlet/cigarette lighter?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's deleted. I'll relocate mine to the sliding tray.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone placed an order or is everyone waiting for a groupbuy price?

Reece - if a discount is given, would you honour the price for anyone who preorders now (paying full price)? I'd like to get in early, but hope there'd be goodwill re: price ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This is getting frustrating now, I've tried contacting Reece via every available method (this thread, pm, Instagram, his site) and can't get hold of him (or get a reply).

Reece you need to be contactable if your selling products mate, if I'd paid to preorder I'd want some communication about time frames. Look at the Touchmotion group buy to see how poor communication can ruin customer relations!


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

http://www.rtafabrication.com

I pre ordered mine direct from the website, no problems here

For a shallow mech less unit?

http://www.parrot.com/uk/products/aster ... oid-smart/


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

Could also try via FB, if not already.

https://www.facebook.com/RTA.Fabrication


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks D19 ASW (Craig?) ;-)
I have a parrot now actually, fancy a change  The smart looks a bit deeper than the alpine and the lack of CarPlay breaks the deal for me personally. I do like the amount of inputs though, whereas the alpine really is a one trick pony - I like the simplicity though


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well a couple of weeks ago I was raring to go! Bought the HU, new mount for my iPhone - still no news on the fascia!
Price has gone up whilst I've been waiting to hear back too!


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Apologies about not keeping an eye on this thread! I've got some photos of a finished fascia. The fascia itself is one solid piece, I reinforce the inside with fibre glass make sure it's rigid to hold the weight of a double din stereo. From the photos you can see that the heater controls locate onto the bracket either side with the nuts and bolts provided. When I add the brackets to the fascia I use my heater controls to align everything to make sure everything lines up properly. On the inside view of the fascia there is a hole drilled into the bottom, this is where I add a small 5mm red LED which pressure fits in. I have extended the wires of the LED and supply two splice connectors, with these you can tap directly into the stock light loom. With the LED tapped into that loom it functions as the stock light normally would and will also dim when you toggle the brightness of the dash pod using the wheel next to the headlight switch. I have added a photo to try and show you the finish of the fascia but it is very hard to show it on a photo. One more thing I would like to add, as these are still custom made like all the other work I do there is still time involved in getting them perfect, there are alot of pinholes and imperfections that need bodyworking out, then obviously they have to be painted too. If anyone is planning on purchasing one of these with the intention of having it trimmed I can offer a discount on that as it would reduce the labour for me as I wouldn't have to bodywork minor imperfections out. Any more questions let me know!

I've also added a photo of an IPad Mini install I have done for Chapman on the forum, he has had it trimmed in alcantara. For that install I've used the double din fascia and one of my IPad mini dash panels. I've added that image so people can get an idea of what my double din fascias will look like trimmed.


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

reeceturner3 said:


>


Very awesome fab work! Beautiful finish.

Ive seen on your site (rtafabrication.com) you say the grey is colour matched. Do you have any samples of this colour matching?

I'm very interested but unsure of the colour matching.

Thanks


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Excellent Reece 
Looks great. Nice touch with the LED too ;-)

I'm still not sure how I'm going to secure my HU to that. I reckon some sort of bracket or ears will be required. With the old centre console (fascia) removed, radio out, internal cage out (the oem plastic cage) - I'm still not sure how the hazard light/esp buttons will be held in place either.

I guess the only way to know will be to pull everything out and have a look, I'm just reluctant to get to that point and be unable to use the car until I make it fit!

It's a shame were not nearer each other as if we got one done, after that it be easier to offer a complete-easy-fit-kit


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hazard etc will be held in place the same way they always are. This won't affect them


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a relief. When I had the hazard switch out I remember that below the switches there's a "shelf" which secures them, stops them pushing all the way through.
I could do with pictures of that area with the radio, cage, console, ashtray - the lot, removed.
As for mounting/securing the double din HU to the fascia - I suppose that'll have to be done out of the car. How exactly I don't know.
The issue then of course, is if you ever need access behind the HU - the whole lot has to come out! No sliding out the radio on its own :-( good anti-theft though.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah securing it will be an issue, but nothing that can't be sorted 

That's my biggest worry tbh, leaving something like that permanently in and on show is inviting thieves


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> The issue then of course, is if you ever need access behind the HU - the whole lot has to come out! No sliding out the radio on its own :-( good anti-theft though.


If you're having to make the bracket anyway, can't you just design it to mount the cage, instead of the H/U directly? Personally I prefer a H/U bolted in rather than in the cage, but I'd have thought you have the choice of either if you're DIYing the brackets.

Aluminium angle is easy to cut/drill and could be glassed into the fascia.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's the thing, this HU doesn't come with a cage. Just some bolts and several bolt holes in the side of the HU. After a chat with Reece I found out that some are secured with "ears". But no ears came with it - so presumably these ears are normally in the car.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, then the lack of cage might not be the issue - they're available separately after all. The issue will be whether or not the locking mechanism exists on the H/U. It might be that the shallow depth of the unit prevented them from fitting one.

As for the mounting ears, as I mentioned, I'd make them out of angle aluminium, available at most DIY shops. With a hacksaw, some files and a drill you can easily make any shape you need with very little effort.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, I guess that's what I'll do 
I can't see anything on the sides of the HU that look like a locking mechanism :-(


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There are universal double din kits that come with a locking plate that screws to the H/U and a cage that it locks into. That being said I still think bolting directly to the fascia somehow would be preferable. Just make sure you future proof your install by extending any unused connections to somewhere accessible, so you'll never need to take the H/U out again.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah now that's a good idea! ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

what is the rest of the system, looks tidy mate, good job !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers, and thanks for asking  .....
Amp - av5.1k & bit ten D
Front - active Audison voce components
Rear subs - 2x 10" voce


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

good kit list, the 5.1 looks good, almost grabbed one myself, but ended up with something totally different. :lol:

should sound good, just make sure you soundproof well. :wink:


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks really good

W


----------



## AUTOEMOTIONAL (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Are these available anywhere?


----------

